# 2nd Matching Panel Weds....



## sevsxp (Oct 1, 2012)

We got our matching panel for our 2nd LO on Weds and it seems this time round alot more stressful..

We adopted our first LO about 14 months ago and seemed very relaxed through the whole process, and now we are going to matching panel for his younger brother, although it is very very unlikely will be rejected seeing as the placement with his brother was such a success, still feel very anxious this time round......cant seem to concentrate on anything....

Only 2 more sleeps to go.....


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Good luck, Is it his full brother or half brother? I'm sure you will fly through it.


----------



## sevsxp (Oct 1, 2012)

Its his half brother, and even BM is behind and tell the LO that he is going to live with his big brother, and LA tell us not to worry...... but it feels more anxious 2nd time round and dont know why.....


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Lots of luck, and it's only natural to be anxious as it's such an important life changing event   

Anj x


----------



## sevsxp (Oct 1, 2012)

all that stress over nothing...... 

we got approved for our 2nd LO, panel were all very friendly and very few questions, both wifey and I got the impression it had already been decided before we entered the room....

So now we meet the little man tomorrow !!! 

2yrs ago, I didnt know what to buy my wife for christmas, now I dont know what to get my 2 sons for christmas, things change very quickly........


----------



## Dreams do come true (Jan 4, 2012)

Congratulations 

How old are the LO's?

You must be on cloud nine


----------



## sevsxp (Oct 1, 2012)

Our sons are 3 and 9mths......

Just want to get my last day at work over so we can start the intros tomorrow....

But totally buzzing !!! all the "dark" years of IVF seem like they happened to another couple now......


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Congratulations   , that's wonderful news!
Lots of luck for tomorrow


----------



## Dreams do come true (Jan 4, 2012)

sevsxp said:


> Our sons are 3 and 9mths......
> 
> Just want to get my last day at work over so we can start the intros tomorrow....
> 
> But totally buzzing !!! all the "dark" years of IVF seem like they happened to another couple now......


Your sons....that must feel so amazing to say 

Good luck tomorrow x

How long have you got off work?


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Fantastic news!  Hurrah  

Enjoy the intros.  

X


----------



## summer girl (Nov 27, 2009)

Congratulations hope the intros went well today


----------



## sevsxp (Oct 1, 2012)

thanks for all the kind comments.....

well that was an amazing 2 weeks........

Intros were alot harder 2nd time round, but mainly due to logistics, having to drive back and forward visiting new one in the morning, driving back picking up older one.....we had a few issues when mummy had to stay later at FC, but I took older one home, and he wanted mummy..... but everything eventually went so well, we even discussed bring forward moving in day buy a couple, but in the end decided not to.....

our first 10 days at home as family has been wonderful, both boys get on well, older one is very tend and affectionate, and calls him "his best friend" which brings a lump to my throat every time......

had a few issues with sleeping, little one waking up every few hours , and then waking older one up with his crying.... and when little was asleep in the morning, older one wanted to wake him up !!!!! but the last 2 nights have been great with only getting up for 2 feeds....

cant believe that last time i posted on here I hadnt even met him, but now I cant remember life without him !!!


----------



## summer girl (Nov 27, 2009)

That's really good to hear, I'm sure you'll get into a pattern quickly 😄 enjoy Christmas 😃


----------

